# Jacky Dragons, Who keeps them/Likes them?



## danieloflat (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a Jacky dragon and i love her, i'm currently looking for a male to breed. Who has or does keep these creatures? mine lives in a 1x3 foot enclosure with sand for substrate i mist her every day and is heated via heat lamp. I feed her cricks


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 10, 2011)

Im no help on the breeding/keeping front,
but they are by far my favourite dragon, so very cute!
and a beautiful one you've got there! goodluck finding her a lovely male


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 10, 2011)

I keep them and breed them  Your one looks like a male aswell bud


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 10, 2011)

really? how can you tell?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 10, 2011)

Head and boldges under the tail


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 10, 2011)

so a definate male? i bought her as a female :S


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 10, 2011)

I have found them to change, rather hard untill they are mature. But this one looks similar to my red male who is sub-adult.


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 10, 2011)

so your saying they change gender? haha


----------



## James..94 (Mar 10, 2011)

danieloflat said:


> so your saying they change gender? haha


 
No, it's just hard to tell until maturity.


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 10, 2011)

ok well the man who i bought it from at the melbourne VHS expo said that she has had a few clutches so far.


----------



## dossy (Mar 10, 2011)

i had 2 jackys and they were awsum little things but sadly the male died 
i want a 2nd one somewere along the line. my little girl is a hyperactive little girl and i hear her all night. she is in a aqua 300 semi circle tank that has mesh on the back were some glass used to be before it broke.

i was sad when my male died and i am not 100% sure what killed him but i was told that it was probly just stress on the move to its new home......i think it was a dodgy seller hay james ....nah it was stress


----------



## vadnappa (Mar 10, 2011)

i keep and breed jackies. have done so for a few years now. from those photos i cant tell what sex yours is. i wouldnt mist them every day, as they are not tropical dragons. once a week in hotter months once every few weeks/month in colder times. and always have a shallow dish of water available


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 11, 2011)

ok i will keep that in mind, any pictures of your dragons and setup would be greatly apprciated, I want to get a new enclosure and would like to know some good setups.


----------



## vadnappa (Mar 11, 2011)

on another note jackies are the only dragon species i keep that not only tolerate a tankmate but can live in colonies. i used to keep alot more but at the moment maintain 2 males with 4 females in a 4ft tank. they do well with plenty of branches.


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 11, 2011)

ok, got any pictures? I am thinking of breeding them but I need a male first thats if it is a female. is it easy to tell the gender?

??


----------



## aushunter (Mar 13, 2011)

I reckon Jackie's are pretty cool.
They have a personality of their own.
Unfortunatly, our Jackies where eatn by the [email protected]$dy chooks when the outside cage got knocked over.






So now we are in poccesion of a young healthy EWD.
Not as curious as a Jackie.
Love the Jackies
Cheers
Brad


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 13, 2011)

The above dragons are nobbie dragons not jacky dragons.



danieloflat said:


> ok, got any pictures? I am thinking of breeding them but I need a male first thats if it is a female. is it easy to tell the gender?
> 
> ??


 
Same as you do bearded dragons. Lift up tail. Two bulges either side is male, One in center is female.


----------



## aushunter (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for correcting me.
We purchased them as Jackies and I am only new to this hobbie.
Thanks
Brad...


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures anyway aushunter ok i will have a look now  anyone else have pictures?


----------



## James..94 (Mar 14, 2011)

A couple of pics


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice! any of the enclosure?


----------



## James..94 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## danieloflat (Mar 15, 2011)

nice! how big is it and how any do you keep in there?


----------



## James..94 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't keep them anymore.
But it the enclosure was 45cmx15cmx60cm, I kept 2 in there.


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 15, 2011)

ok thanks for your help


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 20, 2011)

bump!

anyone else?


----------



## KingsReptiles (Aug 26, 2017)

Jackys are fun to keep at watch running around the tank, they need a decent amount of space but can live in colonies have great little personalities but don't like being handled much but can take crickets from your hand


----------

